# Something new...VIDEO reel :)



## IvanP (Mar 26, 2011)

Here is a video reel I set up with things I've scored for film and TV...

http://vimeo.com/21645055

I am wondering if it would be wiser to put audio only VS audio with voice over and FX...I'm reluctanct to do it since FX specially add to the "filmic experience"...what do you guys think?

Thks a lot for watching, 

Iván


----------



## wst3 (Mar 26, 2011)

First off... nicely done, the music works well, and the demo reel seems to be paced very nicely as well... there is always that temptation to move things along, but I think you've picked good examples, and trimmed them appropriately.

I would leave all the "stuff" in because demonstrates that your music sits nicely in the mix, not overwhelming the message, nor disappearing in the hubbub of SFX and voice-overs. Granted that is at least partly a function of the mix, you still need music that fits well, and you've provided it.

If you want to show off just your composer chops consider a separate music only audio demo reel. I closed the window and listened to the soundtrack without images and enjoyed it. Can't say for certain that it would be as effective without the SFX and script, but I think it would.

Music and picture only is another option, and I guess one can't have too many options, but that would be my last choice.

As a future competitor<G>... I was especially impressed with your use of percussion. Seems to me that it has become part of the genre to use big bombastic percussion, and sometimes it is appropriate, and sometimes it takes focus. In your pieces I never felt that it stole the limelight, it just fit. I've been wrestling with that aspect of my writing... so I am paying special attention to that!

Nice reel!


----------



## IvanP (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you, wst3!, I really appreciate you took the time  

The audio version only seems a good idea as well, I think I'll try that as well...

Good points on the pace, I'll keep working into that too

As for the percussion, thks!! I had a teacher that once told me that percussion (unless it's meant to be upfront in a piece) should be used very carefully, since you could be tempted to overuse it in order to mask certain flaws...so maybe I've been sticking to that principle hehehe i.e. maskering the flaws :lol: 

Thks a lot for you comments, 

Iván


----------

